# How do I remove the PCI backplates from my case?



## Imranq (May 5, 2007)

I'm sorry if this is a noob question, but how I would do it on this case? It's a Thermaltake Kandalf Case. I didn't take the backplates out before, my brother did, as this was his computer, now it's mine. I would like to install a sound card.




























Sorry about the pics, it was the best I could do.

Do I have to unbolt it? If so, how? =\

There aren't any damn screws.

All help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Imranq :wave:

I'm not familiar with that case, but from your photos, it looks the the plates are 'spring-clipped' in. Alternatively, the might be held in place by the green plastic clips inside (Photo *here*).

Perhaps one of our more knowledgeable members can help more? :wink:


----------



## Imranq (May 5, 2007)

Yes they are being held in by those plastic clips. I'll open it tomorrow and try it out, it's 2:40am in the morning here.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe.... I'm glad I'm not the only one who stays up to the silly-hours of the day :grin:


----------



## Imranq (May 5, 2007)

Alright, well, here's another picture, of inside the case with the clips off. I still tried to take it out but I couldn't. =\


----------



## Imranq (May 5, 2007)

Nevermind, it's all good now. I figured out how to take it out, just had to slide a screwdriver under the tab and push it out. Took less than 10 seconds.

Auzentech HomeTheatre HD here I come!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

:laugh: Well done and thanks for posting back with the solution - Enjoy your new sounds :grin:


----------

